# Five years



## katies (May 19, 2015)

Well, it's been five years since I caught my husband making out with another woman in her car. 7 years since my infidelity. We're doing well, considering. Things not perfect. He occasionally does bonehead things. I have made a few decisions myself and I am anxious to carry those out to fruition. 

We have decided to sell the large house we've lived in for 20 years that we raised our children and build a smaller one. We are just starting the process on that and are cleaning out our basement. I found my wedding dress and he found all his vinyl albums! 

I still think about what happened every day but there are longer periods of time between my thoughts. He still thinks of it as well. We have a really good life together and those good things outweigh the bad. It will never be as it was but it is very good most of the time. 

I can handle things (mainly living here) better than I used to. Trust grows more every year - exponentially - but will never be 100%.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

katies said:


> Trust grows more every year - exponentially - but will never be 100%.


I would hope not. After all, he's had multiple OWs, you had an OM if I recall correctly? 

If you choose to stay together so be it but I'd hardly call staying a cause for celebration.


----------



## Tameka (Apr 17, 2017)

Happiness is the goal and if you have that good for you! In still trying!


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

I think it's a huge success! He would agree. Considering it's our marriage, we get to decide that. 
No one else needs to celebrate but us!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> I would hope not. After all, he's had multiple OWs, you had an OM if I recall correctly?
> 
> If you choose to stay together so be it but I'd hardly call staying a cause for celebration.


Yeah, but it's not about you, or me, or anyone else. It's about them.

And if they feel they have something to celebrate, then that is for them to decide.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

@katies

Good luck with your permanent role as prison warden. 

I hope he keeps it in his pants for good, this time around.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Yeah, but it's not about you, or me, or anyone else. It's about them.
> 
> And if they feel they have something to celebrate, then that is for them to decide.


Agreed completely.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

katies said:


> Well, it's been five years since I caught my husband making out with another woman in her car. 7 years since my infidelity. We're doing well, considering. Things not perfect. He occasionally does bonehead things. I have made a few decisions myself and I am anxious to carry those out to fruition.
> 
> We have decided to sell the large house we've lived in for 20 years that we raised our children and build a smaller one. We are just starting the process on that and are cleaning out our basement. I found my wedding dress and he found all his vinyl albums!
> 
> ...


Judging by the stories told here it would be best if all husbands and wives keep their eyes open---not only on their spouses, but on themselves as well. And not just waiting for something to happen.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Man you guys are too cynical even for me! >

jezzh...


----------

